# Biscayne nights - Everglades days



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Capt Bob looks like a great trip!!


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

A trip those young men will not soon forget and looking forward to sharing their adventure with friends when they soon return to school.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

From what I've heard Kobe and Luke are pretty much fishing every spare moment -wherever they are...


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

nice tarpon, trying to get out there soon


----------

